# Not happy with adrian flux quote



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

adrian flux quoted me £466 on a freelander 2 last month,called today to take out the policy and you guessed right ,£841 for the same vehicle and same details nothing has changed.
the excuse is its a new month and premiums have gone up,what 90%.but ive been looking online and getting quotes of £1400 average
what is going on .present policy c class mercedes 53 plate £333 fully comp.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Isnt there a period of validity on the quote? Like 30 days or something.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I always find it cheaper towards the end of the month, also always get a quote reference number too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote system houses usually apply rates to motor business on the 1st of each month, so for this reason motor quotes are normally only valid during the month they were quoted.

The change in rate could be down to a number of reasons, even down to a discontinued scheme, which would mean offering the next best insurer.

In all fairness, you haven't actually been shafted. Had you have bought the policy last month, you would be paying the lower premium. Flux are brokers, they don't set the rates or the increases or the change in scheme availability, that is all down to the actual insurers.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

all true comments,yes its the insurance companies not the brokers fault,but again the price rises in insurance is crazy,it used to be 21 yrs old a price drop,25 yrs old price drop.now every year goes up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

mercboy said:


> all true comments,yes its the insurance companies not the brokers fault,but again the price rises in insurance is crazy,it used to be 21 yrs old a price drop,25 yrs old price drop.now every year goes up.


Hi

The prices can change at anytime , there is no set time that they are still available as if the insurers rates change we have to quote their new prices. If you would like for someone to call you regarding our rate please feel free to pm me your details.

Dan.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to agree with Shiny.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Taking into account the circumstances, the original thread title wasn't really appropriate, so I've ammended it. @ the OP: I hope you don't mind as it still gets the message across.

Thanks


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

Viper said:


> Taking into account the circumstances, the original thread title wasn't really appropriate, so I've ammended it. @ the OP: I hope you don't mind as it still gets the message across.
> 
> Thanks


yes thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Give Sky Insurance a call as they are the cheapest by far for me and didnt class me as high risk due to not working due to illness where others say Unemployed so high risk and my car is listed as moddified


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

£3600 for me  can't find a realistic quote anywhere.


----------

